# 2016 Passat SE w/Tech - Upgrade to LED/HID question



## fluidny (Aug 2, 2008)

Greetings all,

Just purchased a 2016 Passat SE w/Tech. The dealerships in the area did not have any Passats with Tech and Lighting package. Because of this, I settled for one without the lighting, thinking that I would be able to upgrade on my own.

Well, I purchased the headlights online, only to realize that the connector pins are different on the headlights when I attempted to install them. Are there any adapters that can be used, or am I SOL?

Current headlights: 561-941-005-e 
New headlights: 561-941-035-a

Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

*same issue*

I have the very same question - I joined this site specifically for this question. I just purchased a 2016 PASSAT SE with Halogen Lights. 10 PIN connector. I went on to E-Bay and got a great price on 2016 LED VW OEM 14 PIN Light assembly. I found an adapter that goes from 10 pin to 14 pin. I would love to know if that will work. 

Anyone, your help would be so appreciated!!


----------



## fluidny (Aug 2, 2008)

eyemumforfun said:


> I have the very same question - I joined this site specifically for this question. I just purchased a 2016 PASSAT SE with Halogen Lights. 10 PIN connector. I went on to E-Bay and got a great price on 2016 LED VW OEM 14 PIN Light assembly. I found an adapter that goes from 10 pin to 14 pin. I would love to know if that will work.
> 
> Anyone, your help would be so appreciated!!


Probably not. I was tempted to order the same thing. I am talking to BECAutoparts.com, and if I can find the wiring diagram, they may be able to help. Will update you accordingly.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

fluidny said:


> Probably not. I was tempted to order the same thing. I am talking to BECAutoparts.com, and if I can find the wiring diagram, they may be able to help. Will update you accordingly.


We are looking into it, we are trying to get the wiring diagrams to see what the individual pins do. It seems to have changed somewhat since the previous Passat model. As well, given the experience with other VWs lately, you may need a different CECM module, which controls the lighting.

With replica headlights it is easy, the car basically thinks it is looking at a set of halogen headlights. With the OEM Xenon or LED Headlights, it can be quite a bit more complicated.

In terms of any LED or Xenon replica headlights for the 2016 Passat, it is unlikely at this time. The main market for these headlights are within China, as they have the same model of Passat, however, even base models have the Xenon headlights, the cheaper reflector housings are not available at all.


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

Hey...any luck? I have put my lights up on eBay...it is not looking good.


----------



## max14hd (Mar 4, 2017)

Same problem here with my 2017 VW Passat. Any wiring diagram? or adapters?


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

I also joined this group to post on this exact topic.
If you guys want to upgrade your headlights you better have about $4000 laying around. After asking 3 dealerships, I found a fourth dealership willing to do the work. I requested a quote, and a detailed breakdown of the work involved. It is very involved, and involves replacing many components, including the central wiring harness, the grille, and control modules. Below is the quoted text from my email with the service tech at the dealership:
"After review of the wiring and control modules for the 2 headlights, there is a lot of differences that you would have to overcome. 1st, the connector for the halogen H/L is 10 pin. The connector for the LED H/l is 14 pin. You would have to also change the radiator grille, add a H/L control module and change the central wiring harness. H/L harnesses are not available separately. Ballpark cost to do all of this would be approx. $4,000.00"
They also said they're not 100% sure of all the modifications that would need to be made, and then added:
"Also forgot to mention that Central wiring harnesses can take anywhere from 1 month to 6 months to be made. They are not stocked, they have to be built to match your vehicles specifications. I would have to find a VIN# for a vehicle that has LED headlights to order."
The condensed version is that this is complicated, time consuming, and expensive. But I'm going to go through with it. I bought the lights a while back and they've been sitting in a box. The price break down on the quote shows part numbers and pricing for each. I can share if you're interested. They want to charge me $860 per headlight. I bought the pair for $575 from a guy in Philadelphia.
I'll be happy to answer questions if anyone has them.


----------



## max14hd (Mar 4, 2017)

I would be interested in taking a look at that quote CLZ. Can you post it? Or email?


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

my email is [email protected] so if anyone wants the quote, send me an email.


----------



## fluidny (Aug 2, 2008)

clz1421 said:


> my email is [email protected] so if anyone wants the quote, send me an email.


Please let us know how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

An update for everyone: after further review, the technician at the dealership declined to do the work, citing it was too complicated and expensive, and that there were more components that needed to be replaced. So I'm not having the work done to install the factory LED headlights. I could do better things with $4000.


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

http://www.carsystems.pl/vw-passat-b8-3g0-halogen-full-led-hid-headlights-adapter,id2191.html

I also found this. It's an adapter for converting from halogen to LED headlights, but it's for the B8 Passat which assume is the European model. I tried to email the supplier to see if it works in American Passats, but they never responded. Maybe you'll have luck if you ask. Let me know.


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

https://m.aliexpress.com/s/item/328...Signal&spm=2114.40010308.4.77.0BoEBC#autostay

Here you go! This is the Chinese reproduction headlight for our current 16-17 Passat model.


----------



## fluidny (Aug 2, 2008)

So, I contacted the seller about compatibility, and this is the response:

Hi, friend, price is for for 1 set.

Highbeam LED, Lowbeam with HID and ballast, so if u buy, including everything. 

Just plug to your car connector, will play.

One thing u need to do: Using system 5053 going into Central electrical system, open Xenon HID mode, will fit your car, because our chinese original car has HID, your car is halogen, so need to open HID mode, then can use.

U pls ask professional staff to check firstly in your country before buying.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skonev (May 21, 2017)

*VW Passat SE 2016 convertor*



clz1421 said:


> http://www.carsystems.pl/vw-passat-b8-3g0-halogen-full-led-hid-headlights-adapter,id2191.html
> 
> I also found this. It's an adapter for converting from halogen to LED headlights, but it's for the B8 Passat which assume is the European model. I tried to email the supplier to see if it works in American Passats, but they never responded. Maybe you'll have luck if you ask. Let me know.


I contacted them. They replied that they are not sure if it will work on the US model, they dont know -_-


----------



## skonev (May 21, 2017)

fluidny said:


> So, I contacted the seller about compatibility, and this is the response:
> 
> Hi, friend, price is for for 1 set.
> 
> ...


If someone can get an expert opinion on this it would be great. I have been waiting for a real solution for almost a year. 
Its hard to find an expert VW shop here in MI -_-


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

I have successfully figured out the pinout for the halogen lights and the LED lights. I have those diagrams available on request. I have identified a problem that may not be possible to overcome. You may have noticed your Daytime Running Light and Turn Signal are the same light, the orange bulb. The signals from the car for the Daytime Running Lights and the Turn Signal come through the same wire. That means you would have to split the signal out to separate wires to get the LED headlights to work. I don't know if that's possible. If there are separate signal wires that are combined before they reach the headlight, then it may be possible to separate the wires. If it's one wire and two signals, then we're out of luck. It may also be one wire, one signal, and the car just modulates the signal to make the Turn Signal blink. Either way, we need separate inputs for the Turn Signal and the Daytime Running Lights, or the LED upgrade won't work.


----------



## eyemumforfun (May 20, 2016)

*Lights Puchased in Philly for $575*

Hey man....I'm wondering if you bought those lights from a guy in South Philly in the Best Buy parking lot on Columbus Boulevard?

If so, that was me.

I'm still looking at lighting options!!




clz1421 said:


> I have successfully figured out the pinout for the halogen lights and the LED lights. I have those diagrams available on request. I have identified a problem that may not be possible to overcome. You may have noticed your Daytime Running Light and Turn Signal are the same light, the orange bulb. The signals from the car for the Daytime Running Lights and the Turn Signal come through the same wire. That means you would have to split the signal out to separate wires to get the LED headlights to work. I don't know if that's possible. If there are separate signal wires that are combined before they reach the headlight, then it may be possible to separate the wires. If it's one wire and two signals, then we're out of luck. It may also be one wire, one signal, and the car just modulates the signal to make the Turn Signal blink. Either way, we need separate inputs for the Turn Signal and the Daytime Running Lights, or the LED upgrade won't work.


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

Same guy! The lights look great on the tester I made. I just need to figure out how to get the damn things installed. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## jaykhjr (Sep 8, 2017)

*Any Update?*

Any update on the progress? I just got a set of LED oem headlights and id really like to install them... I didnt think it would be this involved. thanks!


----------



## aberten (Nov 18, 2017)

*Need help!*



jaykhjr said:


> Any update on the progress? I just got a set of LED oem headlights and id really like to install them... I didnt think it would be this involved. thanks!


Any updates on this issue? Got the same trouble... I thought it was easy to replace and now very dissappointed...


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

I did it. I successfully installed the LED lights in my car. I'll share a link with pictures and information.


----------



## clz1421 (Mar 6, 2017)

*blog just published*

sorry for the delay, follow the link

https://swapmylights.tumblr.com


----------



## Madutzu25 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey PASSAT B8 UK

I change Halogen with High Led headlamp but is working 70% : indicator light, daytime light and low beam, high beam not work . I need help. Thank you


----------



## kindacute (May 1, 2019)

Hello from Ukraine. I did a swap from halogen to led lights. Had to replace BCM, grille and headlights  Added some additional wires and now it works as expected except one small issue. My instrument cluster says it doesn't see lamps. Either it is incorrect configuration or my headlamps are not good (noticed that they was refurbished). If I won't fix this I will disable lamp checking feature. Head to play with byte 18 to make it work.


----------



## TOURAN2016 (Apr 2, 2020)

*Diagram headlights touran 2016*

Hello sir. I wonder if you help me with my vw touran 2016, 5t generation
i want to update from my led headlight to led + cornering headlight
could you help me with the diagram of wiring :

- headlight led (code 5tb941036b)

- led matrix with cornering headlight (code 5tb941082a )


----------



## Madutzu25 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey . Kindacute do you have a tutorial for steps? [email protected] if you have more informations please send on my email, thank you!


----------



## W1N73RF3LL (5 mo ago)

clz1421 said:


> *blog just published*
> 
> sorry for the delay, follow the link
> 
> 2016-2018 VW Passat Halogen to LED Headlight Conversion



I will buy a Passat 2016 se with tech ...

Want some help or guidance to replace the headlights to led headlights and replace the rear lights to led also ....thanks in advance


----------

